# 11976 vs 11982



## campy1961 (Jul 8, 2013)

Humana is denying our claims for diagnosis being inconsistent with procedure. 

11976 is for Norplant correct? 

So we are using 11982 with dx code v25.43 (checking, reinsertion or removal of contraceptive device.

When I go into Supercoder we can't use V25.43 with 11982 but we can with 11976.

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Connie


----------

